# Commercial jetter sizing



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

How many GPM is needed to clear and clean a 4" line that is jam packed with grease and mixed debris (silverware, brillo pads etc) at 3500 PSI? I'm looking to build the smallest jetter that will reliably do the job. I don't want to undersize it so that it becomes an uphill battle nor do I want to pay for overkill power that is not needed.

I was thinking like 8 GPM on a 200' 3/8" hose? What do ya think?

This will be used on restaurants like mcdonalds and burger king.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I am not familiar with jetting as I dont clear lines, but I have learned in the past to oversize a minimum of about 25%. This will ease the workload on equipment and it will last longer.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

My J-3000 does them types of 4" lines with out any issues. Its 3000 psi @ 5 gpm. So if you do a unit like the J3080 that gives 3000 pis @ 8 gpm, it will do the same job much quicker.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I think with jetter sizing I like the Tim Allen approach...

I've been on plenty of commercial jetting jobs where quite a bit of time spent removing grease from a line even with our US Jetting 4018. We charge based on a 2 hour minimum then each additional hour its nice to knock them out in under the minimum and move on to the next. I like the more power approach and to have it available rather than an extended stay with smaller equipment that makes you work harder longer.:laughing:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Redwood said:


> I think with jetter sizing I like the Tim Allen approach...
> 
> I've been on plenty of commercial jetting jobs where quite a bit of time spent removing grease from a line even with our US Jetting 4018. We charge based on a 2 hour minimum then each additional hour its nice to knock them out in under the minimum and move on to the next. I like the more power approach and to have it available rather than an extended stay with smaller equipment that makes you work harder longer.:laughing:
> 
> ...


I like to use the biggest and most expensive equipment possible....... so long as somebody else is paying for it :laughing:


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Did you ever start on your PTO jetter? I know you were thinking about one a while ago.





Paul


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

rocksteady said:


> Did you ever start on your PTO jetter? I know you were thinking about one a while ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm tossing the idea around. It's allot of money to spend with little demand for work right now. I think im putting it on the back burner until things pickup a bit. Maybe later on this year.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

SewerRatz said:


> My J-3000 does them types of 4" lines with out any issues. Its 3000 psi @ 5 gpm. So if you do a unit like the J3080 that gives 3000 pis @ 8 gpm, it will do the same job much quicker.


What size and length hose are you running on that unit?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Protech said:


> What size and length hose are you running on that unit?


 
200' of 3/8 hose and I have a smaller real with afoot valve that has 150' of 1/4" hose. I use some General nozzles, Old Viking Nozzles ( cornering nozzle), and Aqua Mole nozzle set. I also have the Root Ranger for it as well. Mine is a first generation unit with the 16 hp motor and slightly larger pump thats how I get the 5 gpm vs the newer model which is only 4 gpm. I do like the newer model's removable hose real where mine is bolted down firm.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Protech said:


> I like to use the biggest and most expensive equipment possible....... so long as somebody else is paying for it :laughing:


Yea I don't have a problem with that... :laughing:


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm still pondering the thought of going into the jetting business as I posted a week or so ago. I have no expertise in the jetting arena and have yet to know how or if jetters do well on 90 degree turns and the like. What heads do best for this. Can someone enlighten me?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Random thought. Anyone ever put oil down a line to help get the jetter through a series of tight turns?


----------



## Magic Touch III (Dec 27, 2010)

*Oil down a drain now thats a slippery slope !*

Those EPA guys would be on that like white on rice. and they should be....I suggest Dawn Dish Soap.... And no oil in the drain pipes ever.....remember it all goes to the treatment plant ...Tom


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Protech said:


> Random thought. Anyone ever put oil down a line to help get the jetter through a series of tight turns?


No, if we encounter a tough area we just turn on the jump jet system and it does a pretty good job of getting the head and hose to oscillate through the tough area.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

*Rethinking the jetter gig*

I will have to presume by the lack of response that the jetters don't take hard turns ( 90's and such) well. Hence the oil and Dawn I guess eh?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Yeah, I've done that too. Trouble is getting it pulled back after without snapping the hose. I've busted open floors before to get my bosses nozzles back.



Redwood said:


> No, if we encounter a tough area we just turn on the jump jet system and it does a pretty good job of getting the head and hose to oscillate through the tough area.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Yeah, sharp turns add friction. Each turn builds more and more friction. At a certain point you get get the thing stuck.



mpsllc said:


> I will have to presume by the lack of response that the jetters don't take hard turns ( 90's and such) well. Hence the oil and Dawn I guess eh?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

well you do have to keep hauling back to make sure you can without running out too far and getting stuck.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I used this stuff called "grease release" on a 6" line once and man did that hose fly through that line easy. The trouble was, The hose was so slick you couldn't hand retrieve it. We had to back the real right up over the cleanout and let the hydraulic real pull the line in.


----------



## 6th Density (Nov 29, 2010)

Hey Protech. Just an idea...
... would this work like the grease? 
http://www.accentshopping.com/product.asp?P_ID=148990


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

This is the stuff we used. It works well but it foams up in the line and gets all over the hoses making them super slick.

http://municipalsales.net/grease_release.html


----------



## Nayman's Drain (Dec 17, 2010)

I make it a habit to go from C/O to C/O. Sometimes twisting the hose will make it thru a 90, but I prefer not to. It's not just the friction I worry about. It's also sharp edges that can tear the S*** out of my hose covering.


----------



## ianclapham (Jan 10, 2011)

My jetter is [email protected] with 300' of 1/2" hose and 20' of 3/8" clear anything


----------



## Nayman's Drain (Dec 17, 2010)

SewerRatz said:


> 200' of 3/8 hose and I have a smaller real with afoot valve that has 150' of 1/4" hose. I use some General nozzles, Old Viking Nozzles ( cornering nozzle), and Aqua Mole nozzle set. I also have the Root Ranger for it as well. Mine is a first generation unit with the 16 hp motor and slightly larger pump thats how I get the 5 gpm vs the newer model which is only 4 gpm. I do like the newer model's removable hose real where mine is bolted down firm.


A URL for the Old Viking nozzles would be helpful.
Thanx in advance.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

SewerRatz said:


> My J-3000 does them types of 4" lines with out any issues. Its 3000 psi @ 5 gpm. So if you do a unit like the J3080 that gives 3000 pis @ 8 gpm, it will do the same job much quicker.


So if you're jetting a 4" line empacted with grease, say a KFC line. Whats going on with the water and grease till the line opens up. Are you running a vacuum rig to keep the greasy or nasty water from getting all over the place?


----------



## ianclapham (Jan 10, 2011)

mpsllc said:


> So if you're jetting a 4" line empacted with grease, say a KFC line. Whats going on with the water and grease till the line opens up. Are you running a vacuum rig to keep the greasy or nasty water from getting all over the place?


I guess he would be jetting from downstream up to clog?
Well that's how us Brits do it.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

ianclapham said:


> I guess he would be jetting from downstream up to clog?
> Well that's how us Brits do it.


I'm sure that luxury isn't always available though.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

mpsllc said:


> So if you're jetting a 4" line empacted with grease, say a KFC line. Whats going on with the water and grease till the line opens up. Are you running a vacuum rig to keep the greasy or nasty water from getting all over the place?


Sooooo again,,,,


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

On smaller lines without a lot of flow we'll use one of these...

Shop Vac with pump out

On larger lines with a higher flow we use...

A Containment Dike

And a electric self priming trash pump

We can also use the US Jetting # 2J-17 Vac Pump as well...
http://usjetting.com/vacuum_pump.html

Truth be told we usually will just put on a penetrating nozzle to quickly get to the other side of the clog then work back without a lot of water mess.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks RW


----------



## ianclapham (Jan 10, 2011)

Redwood said:


> On smaller lines without a lot of flow we'll use one of these...
> 
> Shop Vac with pump out
> 
> ...


them vacuum pumps are spot on, how much do you pay for yours?
mine is the very same unit, i paid £75 about $120


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

ianclapham said:


> them vacuum pumps are spot on, how much do you pay for yours?
> mine is the very same unit, i paid £75 about $120


I'm not sure Ian the boss pays the bills.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Do any of you have a filter inline of the rig to catch debris from yard hoses etc. Seems the nozzles would tend to plug up if not even with flushing system out with nozzles off prior.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

The fill opening on the tank for our US Jetter has a strainer that all water going into the tank pours through.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Sounds like you work for a first class outfit :thumbup:



Redwood said:


> On smaller lines without a lot of flow we'll use one of these...
> 
> Shop Vac with pump out
> 
> ...


----------

